

John Sculley On Steve Jobs, The Full Interview Transcript - akshat
http://www.cultofmac.com/john-sculley-on-steve-jobs-the-full-interview-transcript/63295

======
jimbokun
I appreciated this:

"Even when you look at software, the best designers like Bill Atkinson, Andy
Hertzfeld, Steve Capps, were called software designers, not software engineers
because they were designing in software. It wasn’t just that their code
worked. It had to be beautiful code. People would go in and admire it. It’s
like a writer. People would look at someone’s style. They would look at their
code writing style and they were considered just beautiful geniuses at the way
they wrote code or the way they designed hardware."

Nice to see a non-technologist with such an appreciation for outstanding code.

------
devmonk
Link to the shorter version, if anyone is interested:
[http://www.cultofmac.com/john-sculley-the-secrets-of-
steve-j...](http://www.cultofmac.com/john-sculley-the-secrets-of-steve-jobs-
success-exclusive-interview/21572)

HN discussion of shorter version:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1790566>

------
tjmc
> It’s hard to conceive how he was able to accomplish so much with so little
> in those days. So for someone to build consumer products in the 1980s beyond
> what we did with the first Mac was literally impossible.

Hmm. I guess that Amiga 1000 we bought in 1985 ran on magic until the 90s.

------
crcarlson
Apple's design is well known and impressive, but even more impressive IMO is
their ability deliver it with such incredible operational efficiency. My
favorite insight from this article was that Sony was the production role model
for Steve.

